# fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or direct

## arantius

I've installed sshfs-fuse and fuse, and it's compiled into my kernel, but I can't mount anything:

```
13:03:38 paranoid ~/public_html $ emerge -pv sys-fs/fuse

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/fuse-2.4.1-r1  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

13:03:49 paranoid ~/public_html $ emerge -pv sshfs-fuse

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/sshfs-fuse-1.2  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

13:03:58 paranoid ~/public_html $ sshfs hostname:remotepath localpath -d

fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory
```

----------

## snis

I'm having the same issue. I haven't digged any deeper into why.

You have to reemerge sys-fs/fuse.

For me that is working, but only until i reboot my computer. To get it working again, I have to reemerge fuse again.

Hope this works for you aswell, perhaps you can find out what is causing this, I haven't yet had the time.

----------

## oort

You do not have to re-emerge fuse every time. I had the same problem, but it is enough to 

```
 modprobe fuse 
```

 or if You want to do it automatically add 

```
fuse
```

 to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (or kernel-2.4 if You have one  :Wink:  )

----------

## snis

hehehe.. I have to go and hide. Why haven't I thought about that before.

oort, thanks!

----------

## millerl

Sweet.... I just finished remerging fuse in order to copy some files to my windows install...   Thanks  :Wink: 

Can't believe I didn't think of that.  So simple...

----------

